# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  gros coup de gueul !!!

## chienschatsdu62

ce soir deux dames nous ont ammené en urgence une chienne enfin si on peut appeler ça un chien mais plutôt un cadavre sur patte, trouvée derrière un buisson, je l'accompagné de suite avec céline chez la vétérinaire ! on sait posé aucune question on essaye de la sauver ! même si selon la véto sa survie est très mince mais nous allons tout faire pour elle, elle réagit un peu mais biensûr très très faible !

nous croisons fort les doigts pour elle, et espèrons qu'elle passe la nuit

photo choquante !
preuve en foto la puce ne pèse que 6 kilos 200

et vidéo choquante

 











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZmazWXhAKM

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:beurk:  Mon dieu dans quel état est ce pauvre chien. Ce regard de souffrance et  et cet air résigné. Pourvu qu il s'en sorte.

----------


## chienschatsdu62

nous aussi on espère, car dans la voiture elle levait la tête l'air de dire je veux me battre

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci pour ce que vous faites pour elle et on croise les doigts

----------


## déesse14

:etonne2:  :etonne2:  :etonne2:   quel horreur  :beurk:   j'éspère de tout coeur que cette petite mère va s'en sortir   ::

----------


## stephy47

désole de vous poser cette question est elle identifiée? quel age a t elle environ.
j espere que les maitres vont etre puni.

----------


## rombi

Bravo à vous !  Et aussi à ces 2 dames qui n'ont pas été indifférentes à sa misère, comme c'est malheureusement bien trop souvent le cas.

----------


## chienschatsdu62

elle aurait 4/5 ans ! non aucune identification

----------


## celine.624

Elle va s en sortir, il le faut... Je pense fort à elle ce soir, elle réagissait un tout petit peu... Elle plantait son regard dans le notre... Elle réagissait aux carresses et aux bisous...
Allez Pépette sois forte !

----------


## youyoute

Pauvre puce    ::   , j'espère qu'elle va s'en sortir.

----------


## mely3969

OMG cel pitchoune damour tu lui fera des caminoux de ma part   :amour:   merci detre la comme dhab   :bisous2:

----------


## chienschatsdu62

oui t'inkiète elle aura mille bisous de tout le monde demain

la véto passe demain matin au refuge, dès son arrivée je lui demanderai des news, mais si j'ai peur ! mais on va y croire juskau bout et on va se battre et elle aussi

----------


## Coline54

Mon dieu, j'espère qu'elle va s'en sortir, elle a besoin de toutes nos ondes positives pour le coup....
Merci aux dames qui l'ont recueillie

----------


## celine.624

> OMG cel pitchoune damour tu lui fera des caminoux de ma part   :amour:   merci detre la comme dhab   :bisous2:


Je retourne au refuge demain mais je ne la verrai pas, le véto ayant un cabinet "extérieur". Mais on l attend de pied ferme pour lui faire plein de caminoux d amour ça c est sur !

----------


## chupachup

des nouvelles de la mistinguette ?

----------


## sandrine 30

Quel  horreur  il  y  a  pas  de  mot  pour  décrire  se  que  je  pense  ...je  croise bien  les  doigts  pour  toi   :kao3:

----------


## chienschatsdu62

céline a eut des news, apparament elle a réussi à être perfusé aujourd'hui ! car hier aucune veine apparante ! elle amangé et bu tout seule ! mais pas sortie d'affaire car elle a un taux d'urée élevée

demain si je peux j'irais la voir l'am au cabinet

----------


## poutouf

accroches toi !!! petite nénette nous sommes toutes derrière toi !!!

pétard ... j'en ai marre de la maltraitance ... j'en ai marre de la souffrance ... j'en ai marre du manque d'amour porté à tous ces chiens !!

bref une journée qui me donne envie de retourner sous la couette 

merci pour ce que vous faites pour elle .. pauvre puce    ::

----------


## armandine

Je me joins à votre colère, votre révolte, votre chagrin devant une telle horreur et aux bisous à lui faire. 
Merci aux personnes qui ont fait attention à elle, alors qu'elle n'attendait plus que la mort. 
De tout mon coeur, j'espère qu'elle va s'en sortir.... Et malheureusement, les saloparts qui l'on torturé ne seront pas punis..... comme toujours.

----------


## déesse14

la puce va t-elle mieux ?

----------


## poutouf

Oh oui ... donnez nous des nouvelles et surtout des bonnes   :bisous3:

----------


## teddy82

Des nouvelles de la puce? merci

----------


## vanille54

c'est incroyable qu'elle tienne debout lors la pesée, elle a un courage et une force pour survivre, elle est tellement amaigrie et affaiblie... elle est jolie... 

plus le temps passe moins je comprends la nature humaine, qui est capable du bien (heureusement), comme du mal, de maltraiter les animaux reste pour certains un loisir...

c'est tout simplement un manque d'amour et de respect de la vie...

je pense à elle   ::   , et lui souhaite un bon rétablissement, 

je lui fait un très gros calinet pleins de bisous, par la pensée, elle en a besoin pour retrouver la joie de vivre...

----------


## celine.624

Douce va mieux ! Vous pourrez le constater par vous même ! Elle a bon appétit, elle veut vivre ! Son urée a bien bien baissé, elle passera le week end chez la véto ensuite elle partira chez Bourriquette quelques jours en FA et rejoindra l association La patte de l espoir mercredi !

----------


## teddy82

::   merci pour tout ce que vous faite elle le merite

----------


## chienschatsdu62

je mettrai des vidéos une fois qu'elles seront télécharg"es mais, elle va bien, balance la queue réclame des câlins, elle a le moral

----------


## chienschatsdu62

[flash=425,350:3q5w0bha]http://www.youtube.com/v/lWkSjC4UCSc[/flash:3q5w0bha]


[flash=425,350:3q5w0bha]http://www.youtube.com/v/2YpTdFGhJWc[/flash:3q5w0bha]


[flash=425,350:3q5w0bha]http://www.youtube.com/v/W-O9m5ginr8[/flash:3q5w0bha]

----------


## chupachup

alala ça fait plaisir ces videos, ptite mère, elle est forte, j'espère vraiment qu'elle va aller mieux  
en tout cas merci d'avoir pris soin d'elle...

----------


## vanille54

c'est génial de voir qu'elle va mieux, 
mais elle est encore fragile...
elle mange, son regard a changé, comme pour remercier de l'avoir aider...
super!!! après du repos et beaucoup d'amour, cette chienne sera sauver!!!

----------


## teddy82

Un grand mercipour elle,c'est super ce que vous faite.On voit qu'elle aime la vie.   ::   ::   ::   Courage ma puce tu va y arriver

----------


## Coline54

Superbes vidéos merci pour les nouvelles elle a l'air d'être mieux que sur les photos du départ et incroyable elle n'en veut même pas aux humains vu la queue qui remue énergiquement
Accroches toi belle Douce le chemin va être long avant que ne récupères vraiment mais tu es entre de bonnes mains

----------


## cathy rescue

allée la belle tu va temp sortir merci au gens qui long trouver . et se qui s occupe d elle .honte a seux qui ton fait sa il y aurat toujour des c---

----------


## zark

quelle misère de voir une bête dans un état pareil   ::  

merci à vous d'en prendre soin, et merci pour les vidéos.

----------


## déesse14

:merci:   pour les nouvelles et les vidéos ! la ptite bouille est sur le bon chemin   ::

----------


## Saigure

Punaise... Voici une chienne qui porte bien son nom!! Qu'est ce qu'elle a l'ai gentille...
Elle remue la queue a n'en plus pouvoir.
Ptite mère...   :amour4:

----------


## chienschatsdu62

bjr, alors pour des nouvelles toute fraîches

je suis allée la voir cette am ! douce va très bien, elle a pris 1kg mange très bien ! commence à se lever ! glisse un peu et manque d'équilibre sur le carlage, mais elle a marché un petit peu dans le cabinet du véto ! elle remue toujours la queue demande des câlins, voilà la fifille se porte à merveille !

elle a eut plein de caresses pour tout le monde

----------


## poutouf

waouhhhhhh .... c'est touchant ces vidéos et du bonheur de la voir enfin reprendre gout à la vie   :amour: 

petite puce .... merci de tout coeur pour ce que vous faites pour elle ... merci vraiment et sincèrement

la véto sur la vidéo semble être la douceur même aussi 

 ::   à vous et mille caresses à ce belle fifille   :bisous3:

----------


## chienschatsdu62

la véto m'a encore dite tout à l'heure, prenez en soint et vous avez interet a trouver quelq'un de bien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## poutouf

> la véto m'a encore dite tout à l'heure, prenez en soint et vous avez interet a trouver quelq'un de bien   k:


Mais je n'en doute pas un instant    ::    vous faites déjà des miracles pour elle alors y'a pas de raison que    ::

----------


## teddy82

Il lui faudra une famille au grand coeur   ::   ::

----------


## Coline54

Merci pour les nouvelles, la véto la garde pour la retaper ?

----------


## celine.624

> bjr, alors pour des nouvelles toute fraîches
> 
> je suis allée la voir cette am ! douce va très bien, elle a pris 1kg mange très bien ! commence à se lever ! glisse un peu et manque d'équilibre sur le carlage, mais elle a marché un petit peu dans le cabinet du véto ! elle remue toujours la queue demande des câlins, voilà la fifille se porte à merveille !
> 
> elle a eut plein de caresses pour tout le monde


  ::   1 kg ! Allez ma Douce tu es sur la bonne voie ! 




> Merci pour les nouvelles, la véto la garde pour la retaper ?


Douce ne sortira que (si tout se passe bien *croise les doigts à s en filer des crampes*) début de semaine prochaine.

----------


## Coline54

Merci pour la réponse, elle nous touche en plein coeur cette fifille  :amour3:

----------


## chienschatsdu62

la véto la garde juske lundi, lundi elle part en fa deux jours pour ne pas passer par le refuge, car elle serait en contact avec des microbes, et ensuite elle part mercredi pour l'asso la patte de l'espoir

----------


## teddy82

Bon retablissement j'espere qu'on aura toujours des nouvelles

----------


## vicky72

Merci à vous c'est magnifique ce que vous faites pour elle, bon rétablissement jolie Douce !!

----------


## teddy82

Des nouvelles de la puce?

----------


## celine.624

[flash=425,350:2h9sjkf4]http://www.youtube.com/v/_31U-341vNQ[/flash:2h9sjkf4]

Douce sur le départ...   :amour:

----------


## teddy82

Meci pour cette video,superbe elle part ou cette puce?Merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour elle   ::   ::

----------


## celine.624

> Meci pour cette video,superbe elle part ou cette puce?Merci pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour elle


Elle part en FA pour l asso La patte de l espoir, directement chez les parents de babe78.

----------


## Jade01

Ma doucette comme je suis rassurée de te voir en forme et si belle ! encore quelques kilos et tout ira bien   :amour: 

Je vais t'envoyer un petit colis bientôt   :amour4:

----------


## babe78

la belle est partie avec nous et a rejoint sa fa ce soir
je vous mettrais les nouvelles de la puce qui m'a fait de câlins et des bisous tout le trajet

----------


## Dea

c'est vraiment génial  :Smile: 
ca fait du bien ce genre de dénouement !!!

Bonne route à douce et pleins de caresses  :Smile:

----------


## Coline54

Merci pour cette vidéo, le changement en si peu de temps est incroyable
Reposes toi bien chez les parents de Babe jolie Douce
Merci a ceux qui l'ont si bien retapée   ::

----------


## déesse14

olala c'te bouille  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:   ! son regard a totalement changé ! elle est adorable cette puce   ::   , mon coeur est rempli de joie de la voir ainsi  :amour:   ! continue à bien grossir jolie douce, et tu sera tout juste magnifique ! j'éspère qu'une adorable famille se présentera pour toi, tu le mérite bien

----------


## armandine

On en pleure de bonheur de la voir si vive, si heureuse et de la voir se tenir sur ses 4 pattes.
Cette chienne est formidable, courageuse, merveilleuse.......Et merci pour elle, merci, merci   ::  
Les personnes qui l'adopteront auront beaucoup, beaucoup de chance et je regrette vraiment beaucoup de ne pas pouvoir être cette personne (car j'ai beaucoup de chats).
De grosses doudouces et de gros bisous à la merveilleuse Douce  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## murielle2

Je viens seulement de voire ce post mais quelle honte pour ces gens qui l'ont abandonnée comme ça et un grand merci à toute cete chaine de solidarité autour de douce. Merci aussi à ce véto qui l'a soigné et merci  ceux qui l'ont accueilli. Je te fais pleins de gros bisous ma douce!!!

----------


## poutouf

Je suis émue de la voir ainsi maintenant en vidéo    ::  

comme tous et toutes ici ... un immense bravo à tous ceux qui lui ont porté secours !!

douce et belle vie à toi maintenant jolie fille    ::

----------


## chupachup

wouaaa le changement ! jpensais pas qu'en si peu de temps elle aurait pu tenir sur ses pattes !! cest merveilleux
merci pour elle

----------


## lealouboy

Des nouvelles de Douce   :kao4:

----------


## babe78

la belle va très bien et c'est un monstre de gentillesse

voici une photo à son arrivée




et là avec ses copains, tout le monde voulait rentrer en urgence pour quelques gouttes d'eau    ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  
un vrai bonheur de voir Douce tenir solidement sur ses pattes et contente en compagnie de tous les copains.

merci à votre maman Babe78   ::   son cas me fait beaucoup penser à QUIVIVE MILAGRO   ::   dans un triste état lui aussi et que CS a sauvé et qui a été adopté par sa fa et a vécu une fin de vie heureuse.

petite Douce tu as la volonté de vivre et c'est super, tu es sauvée à présent   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::

----------


## poutouf

Merci à vous Babe78 ... et merci de bien vouloir lui faire un gros bisou de notre part    ::

----------


## lolotte1410

c'est magnifique de voir cette petite chienne tenir sur ses petites pattes si febrile ... 
elle a bien repris vous avez fait un travaille merveilleux pour Douce felicitation

----------


## Daysie433

des nouvelles de Douce ?? va-t-elle mieux ??  :amour:

----------


## ouistitidreux

Bonsoir

Elle va extremement bien, elle joue avec ses copains, elle adore les calins et sait en demander. 
Elle est vive et dès que quelquun arrive, c'est la fête.

C'est une chienne tout à fait normale qui n'a aucune séquelle de cette mésaventure. Il reste tout de même un chose à faire attention : ne laisser pas de la nourriture trainer, elle peut ouvrir un sac de croquette, manger du pain en votre absence : tout ce qui se mange mange, elle le trouvera.
La nourriture, c'est sacré!!!!   ::  

Par contre, il n'y a aucun soucis, vous pouvez vous approcher de la gamelle et la prendre : la seule chose que vous risquez, c'est qu'elle ne s'arrete pas de manger et donc, de verser la gamelle si vous ne la tenez pas bien. Après, elle ramasse tout ce qui est par terre, c'est un vrai aspirateur.

C'est une chienne qui ne doit pas avoir de la nourriture à volonté, c'est son seul défaut.

voila les news, une chienne très sympa qui est maintenant à la recherche d'adoptant.

----------


## cathy rescue

::   heureuxe de la voire comme sa belle comme tout merci aux gens qui l aime et pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour elle    ::   ::   :bisous3:  merci

----------


## ouistitidreux

Bonjour

Pour les gens qui ont suivis l'evolution de Douce, voila maintenant qu'elle a un blog :

http://www.toutoublog.com/Doudouce/

elle est en effet très aimée dans sa nouvelle famille, elle fait l'unanimité


amicalement

----------


## teddy82

::   Superbonnes nouvelles Merci

----------


## krysduv

ou la la je suis allée voir son Blog, elle est magnifique... merci a tout ceux qui l'on aidé...  krys

----------


## la caballera

je viens juste de découvrir ce post. Merci à vous d'avoir sauvé cette petite douce. Merci aux parents de babe78, d'ailleurs si vous pouvez transmettre des    ::    pour douce de ma part.

----------


## *mouche*

Je viens de découvrir ce post aussi, c'est une histoire émouvante, je suis si heureuse pour elle, ça fait plaisir de voir ceux qui s'en sorte, j'en ai marre de toute ces maltraitances qui ne s'arrêteront jamais... quel changement elle est absolument magnifique ! Elle à la belle vie maintenant !!   :amour:

----------


## ratou2

Longue vie pleine de bonheur à la courageuse petite Douce et à ceux qui l'on sauvé  ::

----------


## breton67

une horreur de plus et qui finit en conte de fées grace a toute cette formidable chaine d entraide  qui s est crée autour de Douce 
du bonheur a vous toutes et bien sur a Douce  ::  ::

----------

